# transporting fish



## WiJosh (Apr 2, 2008)

going to pick up some fish this weekend and not sure if they will have them bagged. was wondering what the best means of transportation would be for them. cooler? rubbermaid tote? heater no heater? etc
thanks
Josh


----------



## Stina (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd use the cooler, it keeps the temp from changing rapidly. I picked up fish from 2 hours away from my house without a heater & all were fine. I would use a battery powered air stone if it's more than 40 mins. away though.

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I live in Northern KY and go to a LFS in Central IN about 2 times a month!
I dont have a air stone but I tell them to bag the fish in different bags and use the bags for the relly big fish like adult oscars and TSC's!
Then I put them in a cooler.
The drive back is about 2.5 hours and I have NEVER lost a fish!
Usually they ride back on my lap (Im not the one driving!) to soften the bumps in the road!


----------

